# Applesauce in the grain



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

mine wouldnt touch it if it had Cinnamon, always good to keep a few of the regular on hand in case you have to give crushed pills to the horse. Its not like they go bad any time soon. You can save em to add to water if you get somewhere strange and have to use strange water horse wont drink. SOmetimes one of those little containers in the bucket works.


----------



## Lubbazzy (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, we do it for the picky eaters or to get a horse to eat their medicine. 

Just don't over due it, usually a lot of sugar in those little things.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, folks! I believe (have to check though) those jars say "no sugar added".


----------

